# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  JAXON, humanoid robot, Jouhou System Kougaku Laboratory (JSK), University of Tokyo, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Jouhou System Kougaku laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Team NEDO-JSK Time Lapse 2 - Day 1

Published on Jun 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 14, 2015

----------

